# Woman hugs cop...shot and killed.



## Tgace (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.wgrz.com/news/national/article/174100/2/Police-Hug-Triggers-Officers-Gun-Kills-Woman

....by an accidental discharge. 

Had to have been a shoulder holster I would think. Still trying to figure out how it fired. 1911 cocked and unlocked?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned (Jul 8, 2012)

Just read this myself. Shoulder holster would be my guess also, very tragic


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2012)

Nope, not a shoulder holster.

http://www.freep.com/article/201207...-duty-Detroit-police-officer-s-gun-discharges



> &#8220;This was just a freak accident,&#8221; John Goldpaugh, a lawyer for the Detroit Police Officers Association, said Sunday. &#8220;They were having a party and the next thing, a woman is dead. He&#8217;s devastated by what happened.&#8221;
> 
> Goldpaugh, who spent several hours with the officer after the shooting, said the veteran beat patrolman was hosting a party at his home and was dancing with his wife when the other woman came up behind him and tugged at his waist.&#8220;And the gun went off,&#8221; Goldpaugh said. &#8220;It&#8217;s a fluke accidental shooting.&#8221;
> 
> The weapon, a department-issued, 40-caliber Smith & Wesson semiautomatic pistol, was in a holster worn inside the officer&#8217;s waistband and was covered by his shirt, Goldpaugh said.​



An IWB carry piece just happens to go off when he's touched by a young woman (who isn't his wife) at a party?


----------



## Tgace (Jul 8, 2012)

Carol said:


> Nope, not a shoulder holster.
> 
> http://www.freep.com/article/201207...-duty-Detroit-police-officer-s-gun-discharges
> 
> ...



Hmmm...I'm curious about the mechanics of how the weapon discharged....and the ballistics of how the round traveled.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tgace (Jul 8, 2012)

A holstered weapon "accidentally" going off? Id like to know how...shirt get pulled into the holster and through the trigger guard?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah... doesn't add up. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Takai (Jul 9, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> Yeah... doesn't add up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



You expect a news report to actually put out all of the pertinent information?


----------



## Tgace (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.lawofficer.com/article/news/detroit-woman-killed-shot-whil

Lawofficer.com is reporting the victim sustained a heart/lung shot...I would think that the officer would have to have been bent over at the waist for that to have happened.


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Jul 9, 2012)

This just flat out doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Elite09g8 (Jul 9, 2012)

Why is the cop strapped at his own party? Weird...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 9, 2012)

I would hold everything being told to the public in question as the police department is Detroit. I know a lot of you on this board might take offense, but where the department is does make a difference in public relations and the level (if any) of corruption.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 9, 2012)

Elite09g8 said:


> Why is the cop strapped at his own party? Weird...


Not really. Lots of cops carry most of the time. Reasons are too complicated for typing on a mobile device 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buka (Jul 10, 2012)

Damnedest thing I've heard in a while.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 10, 2012)

News is reporting it as a S&W M&P .40.........

I'm thinking his wife shot her.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well it's not the sort of accidental discharge one usually associates with a woman hugging a man. I detect a certain frisson of glee going around that you get when there's hints of sexual scandal. It's the sort of story the red tops here love.


----------



## malteaser14 (Jul 10, 2012)

This puzzles me, aren't holstered guns pointing towards the floor to prevent fatalities in the cases of accidental misfire? Even if the cop was bent over this would only angle a gun shot to the pelvis or abdomin, and knowing bullets don't travel in a straight line there is a chance of it creating these injuries, albeit a very slim chance! Something doesn't seem to add up. I'm interested to see the outcome though! Tragic loss of a life in any case


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 10, 2012)

yikes!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 10, 2012)

Elite09g8 said:


> Why is the cop strapped at his own party? Weird...



Totally normal.  Many jurisdictions allow full time carry, and Detroit is one of them.  If you lived in Detroit, you might want to be armed at all times as well.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 10, 2012)

I carry the same weapon in an inside the pants holster I've been climbed on by my kids.  Tackled into a pool by friends.  And fought suspects in a bar and its never "accidentally" gone off.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 10, 2012)

malteaser14 said:


> This puzzles me, aren't holstered guns pointing towards the floor to prevent fatalities in the cases of accidental misfire? Even if the cop was bent over this would only angle a gun shot to the pelvis or abdomin, and knowing bullets don't travel in a straight line there is a chance of it creating these injuries, albeit a very slim chance! Something doesn't seem to add up. I'm interested to see the outcome though! Tragic loss of a life in any case



Holstered guns point down to put the grip in an accessible position for drawing the gun.  Some point to the rear (shoulder holster).  Bullets don't travel in a straight line; it's an arc, and they can ricochet... but at those ranges, the line may as well be straight.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 10, 2012)

Elite09g8 said:


> Why is the cop strapped at his own party? Weird...


Not weird at all



jks9199 said:


> Not really. Lots of cops carry most of the time. Reasons are too complicated for typing on a mobile device
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



There a lot of reasons, some departments require their officers to live in the area they work and then require them to always carry. Some require they just carry no matter their living location. 

Many years ago, I was walking with a girlfriend into a movie theater. I told her to wait a sec as I bent down and (re)tied my shoes. Why? There was an officer I saw, and he was with his wife and he was not carrying. (* Tight shorts, shirt tucked in, there was no place for him to have carried at all *). The Girlfriend asked why I stopped and retied my shoes. I told her I recognized the officer. She asked is there a problem ? I told her no, and asked her why we were at that theater? She replied, "You Bounce, and you drive 25 miles to this town/city to use the theater without having to worry about people(bad guys)." I then told her, I believed he the officer was doing the same. 



Bill Mattocks said:


> Totally normal.  Many jurisdictions allow full time carry, and Detroit is one of them.  If you lived in Detroit, you might want to be armed at all times as well.



Yes location, does make a difference!


----------



## Carol (Jul 10, 2012)

malteaser14 said:


> This puzzles me, aren't holstered guns pointing towards the floor to prevent fatalities in the cases of accidental misfire? Even if the cop was bent over this would only angle a gun shot to the pelvis or abdomin, and knowing bullets don't travel in a straight line there is a chance of it creating these injuries, albeit a very slim chance! Something doesn't seem to add up. I'm interested to see the outcome though! Tragic loss of a life in any case



Virtually no such thing as an accidental misfire...this and other "accidents" are negligent discharges.

Even the smallest, flimsiest holster holds fits the gun very tightly and covers the trigger and trigger guard to ensure the person drawing it will not be doing so in a motion that could result in the person's finger being on the trigger until that person puts their finger inside the trigger guard and squeezes.


----------



## frank raud (Jul 10, 2012)

Elite09g8 said:


> Why is the cop strapped at his own party? Weird...



It's Detroit.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 10, 2012)

frank raud said:


> It's Detroit.



Damn, I'm going to have to re-think buying that summer home in Detroit.


----------



## Carol (Jul 10, 2012)

Tames D said:


> Damn, I'm going to have to re-think buying that summer home in Detroit.


 
Have you considered New Hampshire?  I know some great summer spots


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 11, 2012)

Tames D said:


> Damn, I'm going to have to re-think buying that summer home in Detroit.



Well if Detroit is not "bad" enough for you to buy two or three homes, come further north and try Pontiac, but for the real low price and "best" treatment, buy in Flint. Downtown Flint is nice as it is in Detroit (* Note: Other Downtown areas would laugh at those words but they are nice relative and in comparison *), and it has a good University with its' own police force that has not be cut recently.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 11, 2012)

Carol said:


> Have you considered New Hampshire?  I know some great summer spots



Actually, I have considered NH. Is there something I should know about??


----------



## Carol (Jul 11, 2012)

Tames D said:


> Actually, I have considered NH. Is there something I should know about??



Its a great place to live with practical, educated people (and some of the lowest crime rates in the country).  There's lots of stuff to do, especially if you like the outside world.   Hiking, biking, skiing, snowshoeing...we also have the seacoast with a few gorgeous beaches and the surfing community that surfs year round in a good wetsuit.  And me of course.  *bada bing*

Main thing to watch for is property tax.  Its a bit high, because we don't have a state sales tax nor do we have a state income tax.   And naturally if you have any questions or want any input regarding the area just message me.  Happy to help and/or play tour guide


----------



## Tames D (Jul 11, 2012)

Carol said:


> Its a great place to live with practical, educated people (and some of the lowest crime rates in the country).  There's lots of stuff to do, especially if you like the outside world.   Hiking, biking, skiing, snowshoeing...we also have the seacoast with a few gorgeous beaches and the surfing community that surfs year round in a good wetsuit. _* And me of course.  *bada bing*
> *_
> Main thing to watch for is property tax.  Its a bit high, because we don't have a state sales tax nor do we have a state income tax.   And naturally if you have any questions or want any input regarding the area just message me.  Happy to help and/or play tour guide



Well... How can I resist. Bada Bing... I might plan a trip later this summer. I have also heard that the skiing is excellent in NH.That's a plus for me.


----------

